# Miami Meet up



## miamigregory (Mar 17, 2011)

Any miami people here?


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

here!


----------



## Dan333sp (Aug 17, 2010)

Also here!


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Well? Anyone do Sunday mornings out on the key?


----------



## ksl316 (Jul 30, 2008)

Ridge Rat checking in.The Key is my normal Sunday ride.


----------



## Dan333sp (Aug 17, 2010)

I do the key almost every day, but since I work nights in a restaurant my rides tend to be in the early afternoon as I can't get my butt out of bed at the crack of dawn like the rest of the roadies in this city  Just got back from a windy 2 lap ride of the key, in fact. If any of you key guys ever see an ancient looking yellow/black cannondale being pedaled by someone tastelessly wearing a sleeveless jersey, that's me!


----------

